# BMOQ - Reserve ( merged )



## chipinator (1 Mar 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm a third year university student currently applying to be an artillery officer in the reserves. I had a file submission meeting last week with a recruiter, who told me about the 3 summer commitment I would need to complete the required training (I believe BMOQ?). The recruiter also told me that he hoped I would be able to be processed in time to start this summer, but I completely forgot to ask about how long/what time this summer that would be (a total mistake on my part).

I was wondering if anyone here had any idea how long/when this summer this training might be? The best information I could gather from combing the forums seemed to be here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68599.0

But that being from 2007, I'm not sure if that's still the best source. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cryco (1 Mar 2015)

You may hear different answers, the correct one coming from the regiment you wish to join.
I was told 4 weeks the first summer. Next year 2 months and the following year, 3 months (engineers)


----------



## chipinator (1 Mar 2015)

Thanks a lot, is there any way of knowing when in the summer that first 4 weeks might be? 

I'll be getting in touch with my recruiter this week, but just was wondering.


----------



## cryco (1 Mar 2015)

not sure, but I found this:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110331.0


----------



## chipinator (1 Mar 2015)

Thanks, I saw that earlier too but I guess I'm just not 100% sure about the differences in timing between BMQ and BMOQ. I'll be checking with the local recruiter tomorrow.  :-\


----------



## chipinator (2 Mar 2015)

If anyone else was wondering, I contacted my recruiter and was told that though there are no set dates yet, a safe bet would be that training will start "end of mid-May" or beginning of June.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Leoiimqc (25 Mar 2015)

Hi guys,

I am going to Gagetown for BMOQ-L. I've heard the terrain is terrible. I hope you can give me some guidance for the gear I will need to buy to prevent injuries and make training easier.

I know it is a vague question, but anything helps.

Trade: Infantry Officer

Thanks,
Leo


----------



## Leoiimqc (25 Mar 2015)

I am going to do BMOQ this summer. And I believe you are referring to BMQ. BMQ is the 1st phase of the training, 4 weeks. BMOQ is the phase 2 - 12 weeks. For the trade training (AKA phase 3), I don't know about artillery, but for me, Infantry Officer candidate, I will spend another 12 weeks. You will follow the same training sequence, but you will do Artillery Officer phase 3.

By the way, there are 2 4-week BMQ this summer, mid May to mid June, and mid June to mid July. Exact day I don't remember.

Good luck, BMQ is fun.

Hope it helps.
Leo


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Mar 2015)

All your issued gear will work fine.


----------



## Ayrsayle (25 Mar 2015)

Leo said:
			
		

> I am going to do BMOQ this summer. And I believe you are referring to BMQ. BMQ is the 1st phase of the training, 4 weeks. BMOQ is the phase 2 - 12 weeks. For the trade training (AKA phase 3), I don't know about artillery, but for me, Infantry Officer candidate, I will spend another 12 weeks. You will follow the same training sequence, but you will do Artillery Officer phase 3.
> 
> By the way, there are 2 4-week BMQ this summer, mid May to mid June, and mid June to mid July. Exact day I don't remember.
> 
> ...




BMQ stands for Basic Military Qualification, while BMOQ stands for Basic Military Officer Qualification.  As in, one is for NCM trades and the other for officer candidates.  BMQs can be run locally out of a reserve unit, or combined with others to make up the numbers required (and as such can have a variety of start dates).  Speak with your Unit, and they can confirm dates.  I've seen some officer candidates (in the reserves) get mixed in with NCM candidates on a BMQ (while also completing portions required for the BMOQ qualification either during, or at a later date).

As an Infantry Officer candidate, you complete BMOQ, BMOQ-Land, IODP 1.1 (or Phase 3, or any other assorted name) before becoming qualified in the Primary Reserves.  Reg Force members continue on to complete IODP 1.2 (or Phase 4).


----------



## Ayrsayle (25 Mar 2015)

Many of us have survived the dreaded BMOQ-L using issued gear - and you can too!

If you absolutely insist on buying pieces of kit for it, I'd recommend the following:

NEOS overshoes - an overboot sheath to make the swamps and wet areas a little more bearable. (keep in mind, once they fill with water, you still need to drain them).  Get the knee high ones if you can find them.  Or just make good use of the goretex socks you were issued.

Jetboil - Always an easy and effective way to heat a meal/get something warm to drink.  This may or may not be a go with your respective staff however.

Merino Wool base layers - again, only really needed if the weather is dipping below -5.  Your issued poly-pro works just fine as well, though it does tend to stink over time.

I bought around a dozen merino blend socks from Costco (they sell them in packs of 4) - best (and cheapest) socks you can use and they pack down small.  The issued nylon/oversock combo also works, but are a bit bulkier.

Get Fit.  One of the best ways to reduce the likelihood of injury is be physically capable of handling the course.  Not a perfect solution, but it certainly helps.


----------



## zurkan (13 Apr 2015)

Just going through my last measures of things before I fly out tomorrow afternoon.
I'm required either to bring or buy an alarm clock.
My question is - Do the Canex alarm clocks have radios built into them?


----------



## Arty39 (21 Apr 2015)

I'd assume the canex does have alarm clock radios. The canex in gagetown has pretty much everything you would need if you are on course.


----------



## chipinator (27 Apr 2015)

Thanks again for the information everyone. I just noticed today that they've updated some information online in regards to timing for different BMOQ courses. 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

Is there any chance that the course for L2001E might be for reserve officer candidates? I just noticed it seems to be only 2 months long, a lot shorter than the other options.


----------



## mrcheevus (15 May 2015)

I am just waiting on my swearing in for Reserve BMOQ, and my CO sent me an outline of training options.  I am joining the SALH A Squad (Recce).  This is what I have been told:

BMQ is 4 weeks and it's for enlisted and officers.  There was one in Comox this month, and one in Wainwright in June, but he is working on getting me a spot in Edmonton for July.

After this there is  BMOQ 2 week (5 day/week) course that he is going to offer locally, or is trying to get approval to offer locally.

After that comes BMQ Land which is 11 weeks.  I am told there is a Sept-Nov option and  Jan-March option.  Apparently we are too far out to guarantee placement, so I'll have to wait to know for sure.  Those are both in Gagetown, NB.

I am told my trades are Troop Leader 1.1 and 1.2, which can be broken out or taken together.  6 weeks and 8 weeks respectively, with sometimes weekend options offered, at least at 1.1.  

This is all specific to my trade, so YMMV.


----------



## Corey5150 (3 Feb 2016)

I've read many threads lately that all seem to reference different lengths for the BMOQ-L course, I'm just curious as a reservist what have people been experiencing? 

I've seen people say it's the same as the reg force counter part (10 weeks) and I've heard others say that it has changed to 12-16 training days... Just wondering what it actually is.


----------



## chipinator (3 Feb 2016)

Just finishing up weekend BMOQ right now. I've been told we have BMOQ mod 2 (2 weeks) coming up and then 10 weeks full-time for BMOQ-L...usually from Victoria Day until the beginning-ish of August.

Hope that helps!


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2016)

chipinator said:
			
		

> Just finishing up weekend BMOQ right now. I've been told we have BMOQ mod 2 (2 weeks) coming up and then 10 weeks full-time for BMOQ-L...usually from Victoria Day until the beginning-ish of August.
> 
> Hope that helps!



This has all been posted before, Corey5150.  If you don't understand it, go to your unit Training or OPS WO and sit down and have them explain it to you.


----------



## Corey5150 (3 Feb 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This has all been posted before, Corey5150.  If you don't understand it, go to your unit Training or OPS WO and sit down and have them explain it to you.



Hi George, I know this has been posted before - thats why I am asking for clarification... Chipinator says he'll be going on a 10 week BMOQ-L, but in this thread dated Sept. 2015 they discuss it being shortened and only 12 training. https://army.ca/forums/threads/120398.0


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2016)

Corey5150 said:
			
		

> Hi George, I know this has been posted before - thats why I am asking for clarification... Chipinator says he'll be going on a 10 week BMOQ-L, but in this thread dated Sept. 2015 they discuss it being shortened and only 12 training. https://army.ca/forums/threads/120398.0



BMQ(L) is for NCM's and is currently at approx 12 training days or so.

You are asking about BM0Q (L) or CAP that is only for Officers.... two totally different courses.


----------



## Darcy Lyle (19 Sep 2016)

Hi there. Does anybody know the dates and locations for BMO Q land 2016? I know it starts in September and I'm assuming it'll be in Gagetown but I would like to know if anybody knows of other locations and other start dates of this year 2016? Answers will be very much appreciated. I couldn't find anything searching more recently for common army phase dates thanks in advance all


----------



## Dave12 (4 Dec 2016)

There has been some debate at our reserve unit as to whether the course can still be done in modules by a reservist? It was obviously easier for a member to do the course over 2 summers rather than get 10 weeks off at once. Can somebody please provide some guidance as to where we can find information on this?


----------



## shootemup604 (4 Dec 2016)

I was informed by the Infantry School this past summer that BMOQ(A) is being extended by one week to 11, and will no longer be done in mods.  I believe the course currently running is the final course in the mod format, to allow those who have outstanding mods to finish.


----------



## RocketRichard (4 Dec 2016)

Rumint that this may revert back to mods in the future as will be difficult for most reserve officers to do this in one go. We shall see...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2016)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Rumint that this may revert back to mods in the future as will be difficult for most reserve officers to do this in one go. We shall see...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or we will leave it as it is and only those who can do the whole crse will attend, as they did in the past with the (PRes) ROUTP and later RESO entry plans.  Those PRes who will not be able to do so, will be given a "watered down" modular entry plan; and the end product will be lesser than the "full-time entry plan".  The full-time crse will be catering primarily to the university students, and the modular crses will be catering to persons who have full time civilian careers.


----------



## RocketRichard (4 Dec 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Or we will leave it as it is and only those who can do the whole crse will attend, as they did in the past with the (PRes) ROUTP and later RESO entry plans.  Those PRes who will not be able to do so, will be given a "watered down" modular entry plan; and the end product will be lesser than the "full-time entry plan".  The full-time crse will be catering primarily to the university students, and the modular crses will be catering to persons who have full time civilian careers.


A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave12 (4 Dec 2016)

Thanks for the prompt replies.


----------



## Mike5 (24 Jan 2017)

Any news on BMOQ(Army)?  Any changes?


----------



## Mortar guy (26 Feb 2017)

One more modularized BMOQ-A will be run, probably at 5 Div TC, then it will be only 55-day demodularized courses from then on. With less than 1% of candidates starting BMOQ-A using the mod system, and less than half that number successfully completing training, it made no sense to carry on with the modularized version of BMOQ-A.


----------



## Flavus101 (27 Feb 2017)

I would be curious to see the stats on reservists taking the course?

I assume (a problem in and of itself  ) that the 1% stat you threw out was for both reg and reserve. If we look at only reserve candidates, what is the percentage that opted for the mod based version?


----------



## RCPalmer (27 Feb 2017)

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> I would be curious to see the stats on reservists taking the course?
> 
> I assume (a problem in and of itself  ) that the 1% stat you threw out was for both reg and reserve. If we look at only reserve candidates, what is the percentage that opted for the mod based version?



I have heard that number quoted before, and while not completely off the mark, I haven't seen it anywhere officially.  I can tell you that purely on the basis of the officers my unit has sent (to say nothing of the other 54 PRes Infantry units), it would have to be more than 1%.  I would say that 1/3-1/2 of the officers that have come through my unit over the last decade have attempted modular training in one form or another.  

The Infantry School does issue a Commandant's report on BMOQ-A and DP 1.1 every year, and you can find the completion stats for individual courses there broken out by RegF and PRes.

The real question to ask is the number of officers who have reached DP1 one mod at a time, and I am sure that those numbers are very low.  In fact, I would not be surprised if it was 0.  The reality is that the while there are around 309 PRes Infantry Officers occupying 315 unit level Lt/Capt positions across the branch, only 66 of those are DP1 qualified, meaning that only 21% of our establishment (or 22% of PML) positions are occupied by trained pers.  

This has a variety of implications to include impacting our ability to support the critical IT which sustains the PRes,  limiting the scale and scope of PRes CT, and restricting our ability to force generate for domestic and expeditionary operations.  

While there is an establishment issue here (ie we shouldn't have to hire OCdts against Lt/Capt positions), there is still clearly a significant training backlog composed primarily of members who can't commit to the RegF courses. This is why I think you will see a push towards tailored PRes training, rather than RegF courses modularized for the PRes.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Feb 2017)

I'd argue that the fundamental establishment issue is the existence of so many units, all striving unsuccessfully to push out a LCol and CWO every three years.  Slow that churn through a radical restructure and the pressures are alleviated somewhat.

Of course, do that and then a collection of rump platoons will claim that their heritage is being diminished...


----------



## TheIntrepidSouthpaw10 (27 Feb 2017)

RCPalmer said:
			
		

> ...The real question to ask is the number of officers who have reached DP1 one mod at a time, and I am sure that those numbers are very low.  In fact, I would not be surprised if it was 0.  The reality is that the while there are around 309 PRes Infantry Officers occupying 315 unit level Lt/Capt positions across the branch, only 66 of those are DP1 qualified, meaning that only 21% of our establishment (or 22% of PML) positions are occupied by trained pers.
> ...
> While there is an establishment issue here (ie we shouldn't have to hire OCdts against Lt/Capt positions), there is still clearly a significant training backlog composed primarily of members who can't commit to the RegF courses. This is why I think you will see a push towards tailored PRes training, rather than RegF courses modularized for the PRes.



Do you know if there is a public report available which states the number of PRes officers at each PRes Regiment? And if so, the number of unfilled roles?


----------



## RCPalmer (28 Feb 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I'd argue that the fundamental establishment issue is the existence of so many units, all striving unsuccessfully to push out a LCol and CWO every three years.  Slow that churn through a radical restructure and the pressures are alleviated somewhat.
> 
> Of course, do that and then a collection of rump platoons will claim that their heritage is being diminished...



There are lots of good reasons for a re-alignment.  While trying to avoid turning this into the PRes roles and missions thread, I have always thought that it would be possible to re-align the structure while keeping the hat badges and traditions, but when every change initiative starts with the assumption that no units will be amalgamated or zero manned, it is hard to move forward.

I certainly think such a structure change would take some pressure off, but I think that the "shop floor" benefit would be limited because the people who are being squeezed up the chain aren't suited to stay at the lower levels anyway.  For the most part we are still talking about officers and senior NCMs with 20+ years of service over the age of 40.  If they were in the RegF, those people wouldn't be directly supporting IT or commanding platoons in CT either.   Absent a BTL, we have a structural barrier preventing us from filling our establishment positions with trained, effective pers.  When you couple that with significant training barriers (at all levels), it is not a recipe for success.  Overall, and to your point in a round about way, I think that there is a general lack of focused institutional effort in keeping the bottom half of the pyramid (Ptes, MCpls, and Lts) healthy.

Part of the issue (even for the university student officer target audience) is that the RegF courses have also become less accessible over time due to sequencing issues, and growing course lengths.  For example, in the manner in which the RESO system was structured when I went through, it used to be possible for PRes officers to complete basic officer training and what was then phase 2 in the same summer.  However, when basic officer training was downloaded to the CBGs, that path was lost because no single CBG would have the critical mass to run a tailored course just for the officers.  Little changes like that accumulate over time to put us into the situation we are in today.


----------



## RCPalmer (28 Feb 2017)

TheIntrepidSouthpaw10 said:
			
		

> Do you know if there is a public report available which states the number of PRes officers at each PRes Regiment? And if so, the number of unfilled roles?



The numbers I provided in my article (insert shameless self-promotion caveat here) on Reserve Infantry Officer training in the Infantry Bulletin on junior officers health in PRes infantry units generally is from an official source, as at the date I specified.  

That article is accessible at:
http://www.ducimus.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Infantry-Corps-Newsletter-Volume-2-Issue-2-final.pdf

I don't think you would find any publicly accessible source for per-unit manning and vacancies, and the raw information would be of little use lacking the context of the pers management within that unit. With an understanding of who you are and the context of the request, I might be able to provide some further info by PM.  

There was an appendix in the 2016 Auditor General's Report on the Army Reserve that you might find useful specifying individual unit strengths as a percentage of ideal unit size which would give you a general (if incomplete) idea of the health of a PRes unit, keeping in mind that this data is just a snapshot in time.  To provide a bit of context, a unit that manned at say 70% wouldn't necessarily be able to hire new soldiers or officers off the street if their shortages are at the Sgt-WO or Capt-Maj levels.  
http://www.oag-bvg.gc.ca/internet/English/parl_oag_201602_05_e_41249.html#appa


----------



## RocketRichard (28 Feb 2017)

RCPalmer said:
			
		

> There are lots of good reasons for a re-alignment.  While trying to avoid turning this into the PRes roles and missions thread, I have always thought that it would be possible to re-align the structure while keeping the hat badges and traditions, but when every change initiative starts with the assumption that no units will be amalgamated or zero manned, it is hard to move forward.
> 
> I certainly think such a structure change would take some pressure off, but I think that the "shop floor" benefit would be limited because the people who are being squeezed up the chain aren't suited to stay at the lower levels anyway.  For the most part we are still talking about officers and senior NCMs with 20+ years of service over the age of 40.  If they were in the RegF, those people wouldn't be directly supporting IT or commanding platoons in CT either.   Absent a BTL, we have a structural barrier preventing us from filling our establishment positions with trained, effective pers.  When you couple that with significant training barriers (at all levels), it is not a recipe for success.  Overall, and to your point in a round about way, I think that there is a general lack of focused institutional effort in keeping the bottom half of the pyramid (Ptes, MCpls, and Lts) healthy.
> 
> Part of the issue (even for the university student officer target audience) is that the RegF courses have also become less accessible over time due to sequencing issues, and growing course lengths.  For example, in the manner in which the RESO system was structured when I went through, it used to be possible for PRes officers to complete basic officer training and what was then phase 2 in the same summer.  However, when basic officer training was downloaded to the CBGs, that path was lost because no single CBG would have the critical mass to run a tailored course just for the officers.  Little changes like that accumulate over time to put us into the situation we are in today.



Excellent post sir.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Feb 2017)

I think the modular system causes a lot of obstacles for the students and staff alike.  Removing the modular system will cause a few less members to be qualified but I think it will improve the quality of the students.


----------



## TheIntrepidSouthpaw10 (28 Feb 2017)

RCPalmer said:
			
		

> The numbers I provided in my article (insert shameless self-promotion caveat here) on Reserve Infantry Officer training in the Infantry Bulletin on junior officers health in PRes infantry units generally is from an official source, as at the date I specified.
> 
> That article is accessible at:
> http://www.ducimus.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Infantry-Corps-Newsletter-Volume-2-Issue-2-final.pdf
> ...



Terrific information! I really appreciate you sharing it all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mortar guy (1 Mar 2017)

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> I would be curious to see the stats on reservists taking the course?
> 
> I assume (a problem in and of itself  ) that the 1% stat you threw out was for both reg and reserve. If we look at only reserve candidates, what is the percentage that opted for the mod based version?



Reg Force candidates do not and cannot do BMOQ-A by mods. Again, of all reservists who have done BMOQ-A (and it's predecessors) since 2010, less than 1% have attempted to do the course by mods and, of those, less than half completed all five mods.


----------



## Flavus101 (3 Mar 2017)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Reg Force candidates do not and cannot do BMOQ-A by mods. Again, of all reservists who have done BMOQ-A (and it's predecessors) since 2010, less than 1% have attempted to do the course by mods and, of those, less than half completed all five mods.



If a Reg force member fails they are not slotted back onto the mod they failed to complete (assuming they get another go)? They have to start at the beginning again?

Thanks for the info though everyone!


----------



## spacey (24 Apr 2017)

I am wondering if someone knows of the upcoming dates for BMOQ-L (aka CAP), this summer/fall/winter?  I am PRes and there are a couple other officers at my unit looking for the dates, but cannot seem to track anything down. Are modules still an option? My unit has been unable to find that answer out as well, but most are saying 'yes', but cannot confirm this. From reading other threads, seems to be a mix of yes you can still do the mods, or no you cannot do the mods.

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## RocketRichard (24 Apr 2017)

spacey said:
			
		

> I am wondering if someone knows of the upcoming dates for BMOQ-L (aka CAP), this summer/fall/winter?  I am PRes and there are a couple other officers at my unit looking for the dates, but cannot seem to track anything down. Are modules still an option? My unit has been unable to find that answer out as well, but most are saying 'yes', but cannot confirm this. From reading other threads, seems to be a mix of yes you can still do the mods, or no you cannot do the mods.
> 
> Greatly appreciated!


There seems to be some flux happening. Check with your training officer and or Sr. NCO. Also, check the Army National Calendar. Good luck 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spacey (24 Apr 2017)

That is what I was thinking!

Thank you


----------



## Dave12 (6 May 2017)

The information I have from my reserve unit is that there is a serial starting 5 June in Aldershot. This is the last mod one to run. It is intended to include those who have already completed some mods, to give them a chance to complete the course.


----------



## kathy444 (4 Mar 2018)

Hi people! Writing from Sherbrooke, Quebec, Canada. I applied for a part time officier position in the reserve since I am at the university for the next 4 years.

I haven't been enrolled yet, but I am waiting for a confirmation really soon. If everything works out, I should start the training for officiers this summer (June 2018). I have some questions on this regard, since I am not really sure about what to expect. I will try to make my questions a bit general, so it will serve other people as well.

1. I am a woman in her mid 20s. Should I expect sexual harassment once at the camp during summer? Can the instructors be trusted on this issue? (Abuse of power.) Are the male recruits generally respectful towards women or is it going to be really bad? I have a strong character and I know I have what it takes to go in the army; I am just looking for feedbacks.

2. I passed the 3 tests (writing, medical, physical). But there has been no requirement for a drug test (no blood test, no pee test). I was very surprised by that. Is there any of those tests during the BMOQ? Should I expect to have one right at the beginning at my arrival? How does this work? I know they say it is random, but so far I got so many different answers from different people that I would like to know your point of view on this. Is there or is there not a drug test during the camp? Should I expect blood, pee or hair test?

3. Can you ask for a transfer within the forces once you have been trained? Let's say I would like to change the type of job I have after 3 years, is that something that can be done?

4. I know my physical condition is good, but I am not a hero (haha). I can run 5k in 27 minutes (normal pace, I could definitively run it a bit faster than that). Am I then considered as a loser, last girl at the finish line and lazy or is that pace decent for now? (Since I didn't have my training yet.) And for the push-ups, I am definitively a loser, I know, I know. Do you have any recommendation for me? I have a bit more than 2 months in front of me, so if I should make sure to achieve something in particular before my arrival at the camp, I would like to know.

5. I am a very smart girl, therefore I often ask questions (but never in an arrogant way or to defy authority, always from genuine curiosity or interest). Should I learn to not ask any questions? How silent should I make sure I am? I wanna make a good impression and I know I have good attitude. Any advice would be appreciated.

6. Have anyone ever experienced betrayal from a former recruit or collegue during camp? I know we are all stuck together and everything so, I am wondering if assholes are shamed for their actions or if most people stay silent in front of abuse (coming from peers).

7. Can anybody talk to me about the food? How often in a day do you have access to food? Can you have snacks? Is the food good and fresh? I am addicted to food. Eating is my favorite activity. Staying away from food for too long is almost stressing me more than rapists. Almost.

So well. I think it is enough for today. Thank you in advance for your replies!


----------



## mariomike (4 Mar 2018)

These discussions may be of interest to you,



			
				kathy444 said:
			
		

> I am a woman in her mid 20s. Should I expect sexual harassment once at the camp during summer? Can the instructors be trusted on this issue? (Abuse of power.) Are the male recruits generally respectful towards women or is it going to be really bad? I have a strong character and I know I have what it takes to go in the army; I am just looking for feedbacks.



Sexual Assault & Sexual Misconduct in the CF  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/478.1200
49 pages.



			
				kathy444 said:
			
		

> I passed the 3 tests (writing, medical, physical). But there has been no requirement for a drug test (no blood test, no pee test). I was very surprised by that. Is there any of those tests during the BMOQ? Should I expect to have one right at the beginning at my arrival? How does this work? I know they say it is random, but so far I got so many different answers from different people that I would like to know your point of view on this. Is there or is there not a drug test during the camp? Should I expect blood, pee or hair test?



drug testing in the CF 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/16153.650
28 pages.

Random Drug testing  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/125666.0



			
				kathy444 said:
			
		

> Can you ask for a transfer within the forces once you have been trained? Let's say I would like to change the type of job I have after 3 years, is that something that can be done?



Voluntary Occupational Transfer ( VOT )
https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/21109.0.html
32 pages.



			
				kathy444 said:
			
		

> I know my physical condition is good, but I am not a hero (haha). I can run 5k in 27 minutes (normal pace, I could definitively run it a bit faster than that). Am I then considered as a loser, last girl at the finish line and lazy or is that pace decent for now? (Since I didn't have my training yet.) And for the push-ups, I am definitively a loser, I know, I know. Do you have any recommendation for me? I have a bit more than 2 months in front of me, so if I should make sure to achieve something in particular before my arrival at the camp, I would like to know.



Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength ) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0
26 pages.



			
				kathy444 said:
			
		

> Can anybody talk to me about the food? How often in a day do you have access to food? Can you have snacks? Is the food good and fresh? I am addicted to food. Eating is my favorite activity. Staying away from food for too long is almost stressing me more than rapists. Almost.



Food
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=QY-cWrDaDuSMtgXXz5ewBg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+food&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+food&gs_l=psy-ab.3...3363.6218.0.6579.9.9.0.0.0.0.92.640.9.9.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.bMfvNzqy3Vw


----------



## ontheedge (8 Oct 2018)

Anyone know when the next basic and officer courses will be happening in Meaford or Borden?  I mean for reservists. I was told the officer courses don’t always get offered in Ontario. But that there may be one in Meaford soon. Traveling outside of province will be hard for me so I’m hoping I can negotiate doing my courses near toronto.


----------



## roxibr1011 (12 Oct 2018)

I only applied as infantry officer, and was told that I should be getting my offer soon  does anyone know if there’s a BMOQ in November?

Application Date: 03/21/18
First Contact: 03/22/18
CFAT: 04/18/18
Medical: 05/02/18
Interview: 05/11/18
Background Check: 06/25/18
Medical Approved (due to history of pulmonary embolism): 09/11/18
Competition Listed: End of September 2018
Offer of Employment: TBD
Enrollment Ceremony: TBD
BMOQ: TBD


----------



## Dmitri (26 Oct 2018)

roxibr1011 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if there’s a BMOQ in November?



Where are you from? I'm from the Montreal Area, the closest BMQ (Reserve officers don't do BMOQ) is January 11th.


----------

